# spider albinos?



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

am i right in thinking that in order to get these i need to a) breed a visual albino to a spider that will give me spiders het for albino b) breed one of these het albino spiders back to the visual albino and hey presto bino spiders???


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

can you get albino spiders....that would be....bery bery cool


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

this is what im trying to find out, im stuck once i get past simple recesive.:blush:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

For everyone else....


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: Albino


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

just e job, thanx: victory:.


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

i thought u were talking about an actuial spider not a spider royal :blush::lol2:

i must be tired


----------



## Crazy Pete (Jan 6, 2008)

without any links...:lol2: The answer is yes your correct, to make an albino spider royal you need a (spider het for albino bred to an albino).

: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

But even then, you have a 50% chance of getting an Albino not an AlbinoSpider come out


----------

